# Decals??



## photosbymark (Aug 30, 2011)

I am considering an restoring a couple of old bikes, and am in the middle doing some minor work on an old bob trailer.  Anyone know of a source of decals for all the larger brand name bikes??    If I redo one, I want it to be as original as possible and getting the original decals would go a long way.  Is there a way to make them yourself???

If it had a brand and a model name in a given spot new, I want to try to make sure it has it after I restore it.  Any help would be appreciated.

Mark


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 30, 2011)

*Decals*

I have a card for Crawford Decals in Ohio. Most of his are vinyl. Also BicycleBones on Ebay has quite the selection of water transfer decals. You can always try Memory Lane Classics as well.


----------



## photosbymark (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------

